# Franchising



## peristeri62 (Mar 1, 2015)

After 17 years in business, my product, Greek food, is finally ready to make the big step. Any info where to start?


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Before sharing anything re your business go talk to an attny who specializes in this sort of thing.

mimi


----------



## jimyra (Jun 23, 2015)

Always listen to Mimi.  Have you written a mission statement or a business plan?  What do you have to offer a franchisee?


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Jimyra said:


> Always listen to Mimi. Have you written a mission statement or a business plan? What do you have to offer a franchisee?


You crack me up lol.

mimi


----------



## peristeri62 (Mar 1, 2015)

I have been developing it carefully. I just don't know what's the next step


----------



## jimyra (Jun 23, 2015)

What is "it" ?


----------

